# How to "Unwrap" Music / Album Wraps



## Hujambo (May 6, 2004)

Is there a way to "unwrap" recorded music/album wraps? I am talking about multi-file albums which have been turned into one giant wrapped album file. Of course, I won't be able to get to the individual titles and artists, but I at least can listen to and re-record individual tracks.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

just out of curiousity, where did you get the music from? As I am sure you are aware, pirated stuff doesn't fly too well in here......so somebody assisting you would need to be REALLLLLY sure that wasn't the case.

Besides, yer einstein, right?


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Is this the kind of wrapped music albums files you are talking about ....

http://mp3wrap.sourceforge.net/faq.html

If so, the first Q&A offers a possible solution.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

valis said:


> just out of curiousity, where did you get the music from? As I am sure you are aware, pirated stuff doesn't fly too well in here......so somebody assisting you would need to be REALLLLLY sure that wasn't the case.
> 
> Besides, yer einstein, right?


From my knowledge, 'wrapped' music files are basically the whole CD that did not separate. And the only place to get them are from the internet like torrents and stuff.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Couriant said:


> From my knowledge, 'wrapped' music files are basically the whole CD that did not separate. And the only place to get them are from the internet like torrents and stuff.


that was kinda my thinking as well.....but then, I am not einstein.....


----------



## Flrman1 (Jul 26, 2002)

Where did you get these music files?


----------



## Hujambo (May 6, 2004)

No worry, Curiant. Involved are 4 mp3 songs which were emailed to me. The word musicwrap or albumwrap was nowhere to be found. I only used the term because I couldn't think of anything else. These 4 songs were bundled into one file, similar to when you bundle individual files using WinRAR. WinRAR files are easy to unbundle ... but how do I unbundle my mp3 songs?


----------



## Hujambo (May 6, 2004)

Flrman1 ... I just answered your question.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hujambo said:


> No worry, Curiant. Involved are 4 mp3 songs which were emailed to me. The word musicwrap or albumwrap was nowhere to be found. I only used the term because I couldn't think of anything else. These 4 songs were bundled into one file, similar to when you bundle individual files using WinRAR. WinRAR files are easy to unbundle ... but how do I unbundle my mp3 songs?


ahhh well still using the wrong terminology won't help


----------



## Hujambo (May 6, 2004)

Thanks for all of your suggestions ... but none of them are working for me. Guess I just have to live with it.


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

you just open in audio editing software i use [cool edit] highlight each song and save as song name.mp3 
theres no law against sharing mp3's with friends not here in australia anyway 
but on this site everyone wants to call you a thief as if they're working for a recording company [who are the real thieves]
any other problems contact me on my site in my sig


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

guitar said:


> you just open in audio editing software i use [cool edit] highlight each song and save as song name.mp3
> theres no law against sharing mp3's with friends not here in australia anyway
> but on this site everyone wants to call you a thief as if they're working for a recording company [who are the real thieves]
> any other problems contact me on my site in my sig


First off, no-one called him anything.

Second, this site bound by U.S. Law and as such will ahere to them, especially if it involves copyrighted material, whether if it's music, movies, games, images, whatever. TSG has even been contacted by a newspaper because someone posted an article in which they told us to remove it because it was not authorized to be copied.

That's the way it is, so deal with it. Just because you are in a different country doesn't mean what you can do other people can do too.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

guitar said:


> you just open in audio editing software i use [cool edit] highlight each song and save as song name.mp3
> theres no law against sharing mp3's with friends not here in australia anyway
> but on this site everyone wants to call you a thief as if they're working for a recording company [who are the real thieves]
> any other problems contact me on my site in my sig


If I recall correctly, wasn't this the very stuff that got you shown the door in the first place? Or was it something else? Can't remember.


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

nah it was something else
yes cool edit is adobe or somthing now but i use my old version
he may be in a different country too
individual choice;D
he never said it was copyright material 
jumping to conclusions is just not right
me and my bass player send original [written by me] music to each other all the time 
and there ain't no law against that is there?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

No one jumped to conclusions. It's perfectly fine to ask where the material came from. That way we can assess if we can help or not.


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

looking through all your replies i see no help for him whatsoever 
and instead of wasting time raveing on 
why don't you help with the 500 unanswered posts on this site
firman was the only one to ask the right question and he got an answer 
couriant and valis must just be getting their post numbers up 
at the expense of a simple answer to a simple question


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

yeah, we're trying to match you in post count.


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

obscene content removed & poster give a 7 day time out 

offensive language will not be accepted in here


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

guitar, you're obviously trying to make your stay here shorter than most. I suggest you read the TSG Rules before your next post. :down:


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

You are correct, guitar. You weren't booted last time for p2p help...

http://forums.techguy.org/tech-tips-tricks/397322-optimize-xp-keeping-clean-system.html


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

so your still wasting time and 500 unanswered posts are waiting.!..


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Any more off-topic posts to this thread, and the poster will be enjoying a week of vacation from the forum. 

Stop the bickering!


----------

